# Trudnoća i porod > Porod >  Disanje na porodu

## ula

Iskusne cure, pls dajte nama prvorotkama par savjeta kako disati na porodu ( na tt o tome nije bilo ni riječi   :Sad:  )

----------


## Lutonjica

disala sam kako mi je pasalo i/ili sam slušala primalju u datom momentu
ne sjećam se kako je to točno izgledalo, pa ti ne mogu ni opisati

----------


## tridesetri

s, s, sssssssssssssssssss 
eto tak nekako, to je za prodisavanje onih zadnjih trudnova. ali jako mi je tesko opisati. 
morala bi naci nekoga tko bi ti to mogao uzivo objasniti.
a najbolje bi bilo da ti primalja na porodu u hodu pokazuje.
na zalost, to nije uvijek slucaj.
meni na prvom porodu nisu nis govorili pa sam skoro ishiperventilirala.
na drugom porodu u rijeci, su primalje bile super, cak i da nista nisam znala o disanju, one su me super vodile.

----------


## Nina20

i ja sam disala kako mi je trenutačno pasalo. babica mi je govorila da duboko udahnem i polako izdahnem, ali to mi nije pomoglo. nisam na kraju ni razmišljala o disanju. samo sam stiskala zube i vrtila se s jedne strane kreveta na drugu dok trud nije prošao   :Grin:

----------


## tridesetri

da, ali treba imati na umu da je za sam izgon disanje prilicno vazno. 
npr. o tome moze ovisiti da li ce zena popucati ili ne.
ako zena pri izgonu ima opustene usne i pri tom radi "brrrrr" (kao konj) gotovo sigurno je da nece popucati. ima to lijepo opisano kod ine may.

----------


## Nina20

> da, ali treba imati na umu da je za sam izgon disanje prilicno vazno. 
> npr. o tome moze ovisiti da li ce zena popucati ili ne.
> ako zena pri izgonu ima opustene usne i pri tom radi "brrrrr" (kao konj) gotovo sigurno je da nece popucati. ima to lijepo opisano kod ine may.


ovo nisam znala. hvala na informaciji. srećom su me rezali inače bi sigurno popucala.   :Smile:

----------


## bobaibeba

Ni ja nemam pojma kako sam kada disala,primalja mi je stalno davala upute kada treba kako disati i bilo je super.Jedino par puta kada me je jako bolilo sam malo jaukala pa sam se izgubila u disanju ali me je ona opet uputila pa mi je bilo lakše.Ali se uopće ne sjećam kada sam kako disala.Nažalost ne mogu ti pomoći jedino poželjeti nekoga na porodu tko će ti znati pokazati kada i kako.

----------


## zeleno_sunce

mene naučili disat na tetoviranju leđa...3 subote po 7 sati sa disala i disala, dok je lik pleo po leđima...isto sam išla ssssss i manje boli nego kad se stišću zubi  :Smile:  vjerujem da će mi ta usvojena tehnika biti od pomoći za 2mj  :Smile:

----------


## rokobj

uf, meni je disanje jako pomoglo, na kraju se sve zakompliciralo pa sam morala na carski, a anesteziju su mi dali u vrat, disanje me jako smirilo, ako imaš nekog tko profi pjeva u kazalištu traži da ti objasni tehniku ili pošali mail 
na polikliniku Vili njihovoj fizioterapeutici

----------


## Trina

Disala sam kako mi je pasalo.Ustvari disala sam sasvim normalno,bez ikakvih tehnika,ubrzavanja,ponavljanja isl.Par puta mi je babica spomenula da probam ovako ili onako ali meni je to smetalo.Svoje trudove najlakše sam podnosila u tišini.Nitko nije smio pričati jer mi je dizalo tlak i tako čitav porod.Jedino pri izgonu babica mi je rekla sva tri puta da udahnem i tiskam.

Inače,ja nikad nisam bila na nijednom tečaju.Namjerno.Moje mišljenje je da za puno stvari u životu treba slušati vlastite instinkte pa tako i pri porodu.Radim onako kako osjećam da treba i nekakve poduke prije samo bi me zbunile.Da me je netko tjerao na posebne tehnike disanja,u svom onom bijesu ( jer taj osjećaj me hvata kako dolazi trud) nebi se uopće snašla.Rekla sam im nek me ostave na miru i gledaju

----------


## maria71

> mene naučili disat na tetoviranju leđa...3 subote po 7 sati sa disala i disala, dok je lik pleo po leđima...isto sam išla ssssss i manje boli nego kad se stišću zubi  vjerujem da će mi ta usvojena tehnika biti od pomoći za 2mj


e sad si me zaintrigirala

a jel imaš gdje fotku svoje tetovaže da nam pokažeš ?

----------


## ninet

Duboki udah i otprilike dvaput duži izdah sa šššššššššššššššššššššššš ili sssssssss ili hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii  iiiiii
Ovaj šššššš je dosta učinkovit jer je sugestivan zvuk kog se sjećamo iz ranog djetinjstva...  :Grin:

----------


## ula

Evo cure bila sam na jednom tecaju disanja, i vise manje rekli su nam ovo
1. kod pocetnih trudova duboko trbusno disanje, duboki udah na nos, duuugi izdah na usta uz ssssssssss, izmedu trudova normalno disanje
2. kad trudovi postanu jaci i bolniji nije dobro trbusno disanje jer zrak stisce maternicu pa jos jace boli, nego plitko prsno na nos, jer inace susimo usta
3. kod tiskanja duboki udah, zadrzati dah koliko god se moze i tiskati trbusnjacima bebu van a zdjelicni misici, noge, lice opusteni

Cure koje ste rodile, kako vam se to cini, jesu vama tako govorili da disete

----------


## Fidji

> Disala sam kako mi je pasalo.Ustvari disala sam sasvim normalno,bez ikakvih tehnika,ubrzavanja,ponavljanja isl.Par puta mi je babica spomenula da probam ovako ili onako ali meni je to smetalo.Svoje trudove najlakše sam podnosila u tišini.Nitko nije smio pričati jer mi je dizalo tlak i tako čitav porod.Jedino pri izgonu babica mi je rekla sva tri puta da udahnem i tiskam.
> 
> Inače,ja nikad nisam bila na nijednom tečaju.Namjerno.Moje mišljenje je da za puno stvari u životu treba slušati vlastite instinkte pa tako i pri porodu.Radim onako kako osjećam da treba i nekakve poduke prije samo bi me zbunile.Da me je netko tjerao na posebne tehnike disanja,u svom onom bijesu ( jer taj osjećaj me hvata kako dolazi trud) nebi se uopće snašla.Rekla sam im nek me ostave na miru i gledaju


Super!

----------


## mirna2005

> Evo cure bila sam na jednom tecaju disanja, i vise manje rekli su nam ovo
> 1. kod pocetnih trudova duboko trbusno disanje, duboki udah na nos, duuugi izdah na usta uz ssssssssss, izmedu trudova normalno disanje
> 2. kad trudovi postanu jaci i bolniji nije dobro trbusno disanje jer zrak stisce maternicu pa jos jace boli, nego plitko prsno na nos, jer inace susimo usta
> 3. kod tiskanja duboki udah, zadrzati dah koliko god se moze i tiskati trbusnjacima bebu van a zdjelicni misici, noge, lice opusteni
> 
> Cure koje ste rodile, kako vam se to cini, jesu vama tako govorili da disete


Ovo se definitivno poklapa sa mojim disanjem na prvom porodu i pomoglo je koliko pomoći može...mislim bol ne nestane ali ju je lakše podnijeti i kontrolirati...  :Grin:

----------


## tridesetri

sve dobro zvuci osim ovog dijela:



> 3. kod tiskanja duboki udah, zadrzati dah koliko god se moze i tiskati trbusnjacima bebu van a zdjelicni misici, noge, lice opusteni


ja nisam bebu tiskala van, nego do samog kraja prodisavala trudove (tiskas ionako, mislim tvoje tijelo tiska i taj nagon je jako tesko suzdrzati u izgonu), beba je van isla sama van. ne znam mozda to ovisi od poroda do poroda, a znam da ima i razlicitih teorija o tom tiskanju i netiskanju. ali sam kraj ce te ionako voditi babica, pa najbolje nju slusati.

----------


## tulip

meni u trudovima nije trebala nikakva tehnika, najbolje mi je bilo dok sam bila sama i u tišini. tehnike odvlače pažnju-nekom to paše, meni nije.
za izgon su mi rekli da duboko udahnem i zadržim dah dok tiskam i to mi je bilo koma. neki misle da je to dobro (kad napuniš pluća valjda ošit stvara pritisak odozgo na maternicu pa kao pomaže) a drugi tvrde da zadržavanje zraka stišće i vaginalne mišiće pa odmaže.

----------


## elin

navodno bi trebalo disati tako da se udahne i onda polagano nekoliko puta izdahne, to mi je rekla primalja i ja pokušala i onda pala u totalnu paniku. Naime, nitko tako ne može disati jer gubi dah i ima osjećaj da se guši - a osjećaj gušenja ti stvara totalnu paniku. Ja sam za to da dišeš kako ti paše. Dok sam bila doma sa trudovima (prije odlaska u bolnicu) zatvorila sam oči i disala duboko (dubok udah i dubok izdah) - to mi je pasalo i nisam trebala slušati primalju, ovo iskreno.

----------


## blue angel

Ja sam bila na trudničkom tečaju i tamo su govorili da na početku truda treba duboko udahnuti na nos i polako ispuštati zrak van iz usta što se čuje kao "sssssssssss".U trudu treba duboko udahnuti,zadržati zrak i tiskati kroz trbuh.Sve to super ide na tečaju ali u praksi...ja sam disala kako sam stigla u trudovima.

----------


## ula

> navodno bi trebalo disati tako da se udahne i onda polagano nekoliko puta izdahne, to mi je rekla primalja i ja pokušala i onda pala u totalnu paniku. Naime, nitko tako ne može disati jer gubi dah i ima osjećaj da se guši - a osjećaj gušenja ti stvara totalnu paniku.


ako mislis na 1 udah pa puno malih izdaha, nama su na tecaju rekli da to NE SMIJEMO raditi, i naglasili muzevima da paze da tako ne disemo, jer se od takvog disanja ostaje bez zraka, povraca...
sve u svemu ispada da trebamo disati kako nam pase  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Nina20

meni je to malo bezveze da te na tečaju uče kako da dišeš. mislim kako su one žene prije disale kad nije postojalo tečajeva kad se rađalo kod kuće? - baš onako kako im je pasalo. sve smo različite i ne paše svakoj isto disanje. kako ti dođe tako diši.  :Smile:

----------


## elin

> elin prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> navodno bi trebalo disati tako da se udahne i onda polagano nekoliko puta izdahne, to mi je rekla primalja i ja pokušala i onda pala u totalnu paniku. Naime, nitko tako ne može disati jer gubi dah i ima osjećaj da se guši - a osjećaj gušenja ti stvara totalnu paniku.
> 
> 
> ako mislis na 1 udah pa puno malih izdaha, nama su na tecaju rekli da to NE SMIJEMO raditi, i naglasili muzevima da paze da tako ne disemo, jer se od takvog disanja ostaje bez zraka, povraca...
> sve u svemu ispada da trebamo disati kako nam pase


ne, mislim na točno ono kako je blue angel poviše opisala (ne prekidaš izdisaje nego je sve jedan veliki izdisaj sa sssss - ne znam da li sam baš najsretnije to opisala). Meni je to pokazala primalja u rodilištu. Kad sam pokušala tako disati usred truda mi je nestalo zraka i nastala panika. Ma da, i ja mislim da treba disati kako tebi paše. Iskreno, ne shvaćam poantu učenja kako da se diše tijekom trudova - bolove ti ne može ublažiti, jedino možda što masa ljudi prestane disati kada ih uhvate jaki bolovi, a to je opasno. Kažem ja sam doma disala jedan duboki uzdah, jedan duboki izdak - kao što uče na jogi i to mi je pasalo. Mislim, meni je tako pasalo, ne želim nikoga na nekaj nagovarati pa da poslije bude... osim toga, možda nekome disanje kakvo se uči na tom trudničkom tečaju paše.

----------


## elin

e da, skoro sam zaboravila: veliki udisaj kroz nos, veliki izdisaj kroz usta, tako se uči na jogi.

----------


## Jenz

ja sam bila konstantno opterećena kako ću disati i hoću li to znati kako treba, budući nisam išla na tečaj

no međutim, babice su me pohvalile da sam disala odlično, iako su mi stavile kisik u nos (a nos mi bio od prehlade totalno začepljen)

ja ih pitala zar smijem na usta, kažu, smiješ, ali pravilno i ne duboko, jer to navodno pojačava bolove kod trudova

šta ja znam, disala sam što sam bolje mogla i rodila bez frke za 4 sata

ali da moraš paziti na disanje, moraš definitivno

pusa i sretno   :Love:

----------


## meštrovica

...mene je disanje spasilo na porodu...da se nisam skoncentrirala na to, vjerovatno bi se onesvjestila ili počela povraćati...
...ja sam jednostavno disala prateći trudove...
...znači kad su bili relativno blagi, disala sam sporo i duboko,nastojeći ugrabiti što više zraka jer sam znala da će mi ga uskoro pofaliti, a kako su se pojačavali, disanje je postajalo sve brže i pliće...
...u toj fazi mi nije bio problem kontrolirat disanje, ali kad bi me počela prat špica, kad su bolovi postajali neizdrživi, prvih par puta sam disala kako sam stigla, ali onda sam skužila da mi najbolje paše i čak malo olakšava bolove ako vrlo brzo i plitko udišem i izdišem, a izdisaj je izgledao kao nekakvo ispuhivanje, ja sam zamišljala da tako ispuhujem bol iz sebe pa mi je bilo lakše...

----------


## jurisnik

Išla sam na tečaj disanja i zadužila muža da me on mora na porodu podsjetiti kako ide jer je to njemu bolje išlo. I na kraju on nije bio sa mnom (zabranili radi gripe). 
Bogu hvala, babica je bila stalno sa mnom u rađaoni pa sam jednostavno nju pratila kako diše.

----------


## saska7

> Išla sam na tečaj disanja i zadužila muža da me on mora na porodu podsjetiti kako ide jer je to njemu bolje išlo. I na kraju on nije bio sa mnom (zabranili radi gripe). 
> Bogu hvala, babica je bila stalno sa mnom u rađaoni pa sam jednostavno nju pratila kako diše.


di si isla na tecaj disanja?

----------


## evita

Meni su rekli nek dišem ko pes kad mu je jako vruče. Plitko i kratko na nos. Bilo mi je dobro tak.

----------


## jurisnik

di si isla na tecaj disanja?[/quote]

Kod Ive Kolić u Crnatkovu, 01) 4843 002.
Žena je super.

----------


## zeleno_sunce

> zeleno_sunce prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mene naučili disat na tetoviranju leđa...3 subote po 7 sati sa disala i disala, dok je lik pleo po leđima...isto sam išla ssssss i manje boli nego kad se stišću zubi  vjerujem da će mi ta usvojena tehnika biti od pomoći za 2mj 
> 
> 
> e sad si me zaintrigirala
> 
> a jel imaš gdje fotku svoje tetovaže da nam pokažeš ?


vidim da sam brza sa odgovorima   :Smile:  
evo slikice...zmaj je bio 3x7h..ovo ispod zmaja tričavih 4h   :Wink:  
zato i velim...nadisala sam se ko prava, i gotovo sam sigurna da će mi tehnika biti od velike pomoći pri porodu (jer tetoviranje jaaako boli oko kičme, preko bubrega i sl.) i puuuno manje je bolilo sa sssssssss nego sa stiskanjem zuba
http://img394.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dragonxg4.jpg
http://img394.imageshack.us/img394/917/dragonxg4.th.jpg

----------


## maria71

svaka čast

posebno je

----------


## mamma Juanita

zeleno sunce, morala sam obrisati tvoju sliku jer, zbog tehničkih ograničenja foruma, nije dozvoljeno stavljati slike u postove, samo linkove.

----------


## zeleno_sunce

> zeleno sunce, morala sam obrisati tvoju sliku jer, zbog tehničkih ograničenja foruma, nije dozvoljeno stavljati slike u postove, samo linkove.


aha...sorry...nisam znala. tnx  :Smile:

----------


## ivanaos

> Meni su rekli nek dišem ko pes kad mu je jako vruče. Plitko i kratko na nos. Bilo mi je dobro tak.


Tako su i nama rekli natečaju i meni je odgovaralo. Na taj način se u maternici ne nakuplja mliječna kiselina, tj manje se umara. ja sam tako disala od prvih trudova pa do kraja.

 Kad se več spominju psi, ja sam prisustvovala porodu moje kujice i ona je baš tako disala kao i ja na porodu  :Smile:  Priroda zna najbolje  :Smile:   međutim , ne znam bi li i ja spontano tako disala da nisam to ranije "naučila"

----------


## mamma Juanita

psima je to normalan način disanja  :Smile:

----------


## Fana

Ja sam cijelu trudnoću sebe silila vježbati disanje. Ali kad bi krenula, ostala bi bez daha ili bi mi se zavrzilo u glavi od predubokog disanja. Tako da se ne može reći da sam uvježbala. 
A za vrijeme poroda mi je babica pokazala kako da dišem. I skužila sam odmah. Jednostavno ti dođe. Takav način disanja po meni ne možeš uvježbati unaprijed. Disala sam tako da mi se treslo cijelo tijelo. Baš kao pas, sva sam se njihala dok sam disala.

----------


## argenta

Meni prvi put nitko nije pokazivao nikakvo disanje, osim što su urlali na mene da to krivo radim, a i da su mi pokušali pokazati, mislim da ne bi bilo svrhe, jer od dripa ionako nisam bila suvisla. Drugi put mi je babica rekla da preduboko dišem i pokušala me nagovoriti na ovo kratko i plitko, ali to mi uopće nije odgovaralo. Sva sam se pogubila nakon tog pokušaja da dišem po uputama, pa je moje skromno mišljenje da treba disati onako kako tijelo traži. Mene je i u najjačim trudovima opušteno i duboko disanje smirivalo i davalo mi snage za dalje. Valjda je to ipak najbolji pokazatelj.

----------


## elin

argenta potpis, osim toga takvo duboko disanje mi je omogućavalo da mislima odem negdje drugdje i ne mislim na bolove (razmišljala sam o ljetovanje godinu prije poroda - kamping na Lastovu, bilo mi je tad super) i fakat je pomagalo. Ali kad sam došla u bolnicu... ne trebam, valjda niti pisati kako to nikako nisam uspjela uspostaviti.

----------


## argenta

Da, baš sam nakon svog posta malo pročitala ove ranije i među njima se prepoznala u tvom opisu "jogičkog" disanja. To mi je stvarno najbolje leglo i omogućilo mi da se mentalno iskopčam iz okoline i usredotočim na sebe. A i kad sam gledala one porode s topica o video prikazima vaginalnog poroda, vidjela sam da žene stvarno prodisavaju raznoliko, od kratkog i ubrzanog do dubokog, ovisno valjda kako je kojoj pasalo. Samo što je, po mom iskustvu, do toga što kome odgovara malo teže doći u našim bolničkim uvjetima.

----------


## emea

Meni nije bilo nikog u prve dvije faze pa sam prvo disala duboko, onda se sjetila da su rekli da treba plitko pa sam pokušavala plitko.
Valjda je dobro i to što sam razmišljala o tom disanju i nisam razmišljala o bolovima. 
U zadnoj fazi za mene je postojala jedino babica i slušala sam je ko boga. Drži dah, tiskaj, diši - ma šta god da je rekla.
U svakom slučaju nakon sat ipo u rađaoni beba je bila vani. I jako sam ponosna kako sam dobro to odradila 
 :Smile:

----------


## mama_mia22

meni je bilo zlo od tog disanja i rigala sam jer mi se grlo osušilo. preporučam da izvježbate tehniku disamnja prije odlaska u bolnicu.

----------


## Vivica

Ja sam vježbala disanje, ali na porodu sam disala tako plitko da to u običnoj situaciji ne mogu ponoviti. Nisam ni znala da mogu tako plitko i tako brzo disati. MM je disao samnom na porodu kako smo i vježbali, ali bio mi je prespor, pa me to malo živciralo, kvario mi ritam, više bi mi pasalo da nije dahtao samnom, a nisam mogla pričati da mu to velim.

----------


## Lulu

i ja sam odradila tečaj kod ive kolić, vježbala kod kuće i istrenirala muža da me podsjeća na disanje na porodu. no ispostavilo se da sam sve krivo pohvatala, da mi naučeno disanje uopće nije pomagalo pa sam na kraju disala po svom instinktu i bilo mi je lakše.

----------


## tulip

ja sam i ovaj put disala po svoje, svako malo me babica podsjećala da dišem plitko, ja bi otfolirala dva tri udaha dok se ne makne, i onda opet kako mi je pasalo. čini mi se da je to ionako za skretanje pažnje s bolova na nešto drugo...a svako može imati svoj način kako se nosi s boli

----------


## lily24

mene je najviše strah trudova kažu da je taj dio najgori i da najviše boli jel to istina

----------


## argenta

> mene je najviše strah trudova kažu da je taj dio najgori i da najviše boli jel to istina


Doživljaj i prag boli različiti je kod različitih ljudi, pa je tako i s trudovima. Neke ih žene proživljavaju lakše, druge teže. Ali jedno je sigurno: strah će uvijek pogoršati nošenje s njima. Osobni primjer: daleko sam teže prvi put podnosila trudove u nepoznatom okruženju bolnice, nego drugi put kod kuće (iako je porod isto bio bolnički, odlučila sam većinu trudova provesti doma).

Preporučila bih ti da se smireno i otvorenog uma informiraš o različitim načinima olakšavanja bolova (koji ne moraju nužno biti kemijski, a i bolje je da nisu!) kao i tome da postoje bezbolni porodi. Kad imamo saznanje o tome da trudovi mogu biti ne samo manje bolni nego i da se s njima možemo "sprijateljiti" kao s nečime što nas dovodi bliže našem djetetu, onda postoji mogućnost i da ih lakše podnesemo, bez straha i grča.

----------


## Nia_Zg

Preporučujem svima prije poroda da pročitaju knjigu Bezbolni porođaj, pisana je na srpskom, ali zanemarite ekavicu  :Smile:  
Posebno obratiti pažnju na disanje, unutra je super objašnjeno, ja sam se po njoj pripremila za porod i pomogla mi je maksimalno.
Možete skinuti ovdje:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/8561815/Bezbolni-porodjaj

----------


## cebelka86

O disanju tokom poroda nisam znala NIŠTA kada sam stigla u rađaonu, jer sam zanemarila taj dio priprema, ali srećom uz mene je bila fenomenalna primalja koja mi je puno pomogla svojim savjetima o disanju. I mislim da mi je koncentriranje na disanje utoliko više pomoglo jer nisam bila totalno koncentrirana na bol, nego jednim dijelom i na način kako dišem. Primalji   :Naklon:

----------


## Yuna

Učila sam na vježbama kako se diše da bi mi na porodu rekli sasvim suprotno da treba, a i nije baš da sam imala vremena i mogućnosti brinuti se kako dišem, a tako su rekle i mnoge druge.
Ali koliko sam primijetila u rodilištima ne cijene puno te vježbe, smatraju da se tamo ništa pametno ne uči.

----------


## tibica

Ja nisam bila na vježbama, ali babice su se jako trudile da mi pokažu i upute me i mogu vam reći da su mi puno pomogle.

----------


## Kate111

Ja sam isto disala sa sssssssssssss,najmanje mi se vrtilo kad sam tako disala.
S_S_S_S_S kad krene trud i povecava se i onda  SSSSSSSSSSSSS kad se spoji trud i nagon.

----------


## sandra23

Meni disanje nije pomagalo samo me smetalo.Babica mi je samo sugestirala da se opustim i ne stišćem i ne grčim u trudu-ja bi od bolova zaustavljala dah i sfrkala se u fetaklni položaj stišćuć zube i ruke mm-u.  Nakon toga,disala sam kako mi je pasalo i maksimalno se trudila opustiti,rodila sam za 3h.
Pri izgonu beba se isto"tiskala sama" kako neke cure opisuju i meni je to bio najprirodniji osjećaj na svijetu u tom trenu,došlo je kao olakšanje i nije boljelo niti malo. Tiskala sam u trudu koliko sam mogla i rodila u 3 truda.

----------


## argenta

> Meni disanje nije pomagalo samo me smetalo.Babica mi je samo sugestirala da se opustim i ne stišćem i ne grčim u trudu-ja bi od bolova zaustavljala dah i sfrkala se u fetaklni položaj stišćuć zube i ruke mm-u.


Jel' to znači da nisi surađivala s babicom?   :Grin:

----------


## sompompilovic

ja sam disala kako mi je pasalo...a to je bilo super smireno , polako ..udah izdah...za vrijeme najjaceg truda to mi je pomoglo.....kad je dosao izgon , nest su meni babice sugerirale disi ovak i ovak...nisam ih slusala nego sam na svaki trud koji sam tiskala udahnila tri puta da mi se ne zamanta da ovo da ono.. znaci po trudu sam udisala i tiskala tri puta
bez problema proslo , beba frknila van u 5 trudova (ako) , kad sam rodila izgledala sam kao da mi je netko poklonio bebu a ne da sam ju sad istiscila nakon 15 sati trudova..al to je bio drugi porod

prvi sam izgledala koda me kohorta pregazila...popucale sve kapilare u ocima , na licu i prsima..kontam da je koja i umozgu opalila  :Smile: )

----------


## Peterlin

> Ja nisam bila na vježbama, ali babice su se jako trudile da mi pokažu i upute me i mogu vam reći da su mi puno pomogle.


X

----------


## emira

ja sam zadnjih pola sata u trudu doslovno dahtala ispuhujući zrak kroz usta i to jaaaako velikom frekvencijom, plitko, valjda 100 puta u minuti. Tako mi je pasalo. Nekako mi je smanjivalo bol.

----------


## Ninči

Meni na prvom porodu (tek sad ću imati drugi porod) nikakvo disanje nije olakšavalo trudove na dripu. Probala sam sve...i po savjetu babice i po svom. Nije bilo pomoći. Imala sam osjećaj da bi mi pomoglo jedino da potpuno prestanem disati. Nadam se boljem ovaj put  :Sad:

----------


## Energija

> Meni na prvom porodu (tek sad ću imati drugi porod) nikakvo disanje nije olakšavalo trudove na dripu. Probala sam sve...i po savjetu babice i po svom. Nije bilo pomoći. Imala sam osjećaj da bi mi pomoglo jedino da potpuno prestanem disati. Nadam se boljem ovaj put


Nije jednostavno propratiti drip, obično se izgubi ono olakšanje/pauza između trudova, pa je zato teško prodisati.

Po mom skromnom mišljenju, disanje je jako poželjno u svim fizičkim naporima, ko je trenirao neki sport to dobro zna. Pričam o pravilnom disanju. Naravno, da prilikom poroda postoji velika mogućnost da koncentracija i fokus izostanu iz znanih nam razloga  :Smile:  , ali da će pravilno disanje odmoći, čisto sumnjam.

Meni je termin za dva tjedna, i iskreno se nadam da će sve dobro proći.

----------


## BebaBeba

Ja sam disala "kako treba" jer sam dok sam bila u predradaoni imala priliku slusati curu koja je u rađala! A posto je to kod nje dosta dugo trajalo, imala sam vremena "nauciti"..

Uglavnom najblize tome je ono sto mi je babica rekla - "dahci ko pas" s time da kad jako zaboli umjesto da vices kazes "sssssssss"   :Smile:

----------


## argenta

> Ja sam disala "kako treba" jer sam dok sam bila u predradaoni imala priliku slusati curu koja je u rađala! A posto je to kod nje dosta dugo trajalo, imala sam vremena "nauciti"..
> 
> Uglavnom najblize tome je ono sto mi je babica rekla - "dahci ko pas" s time da kad jako zaboli umjesto da vices kazes "sssssssss"


Meni to nije pomoglo  :/  Dapače, išlo mi je strašno na živce.
Bilo mi je lakše disati duboko i smireno (da, čak i 9cm s trudovima od niti pola minute razmaka).

----------


## BebaBeba

e tako sam i ja probala pa mi se pocelo vrtiti u glavi.. meni je bas odgovaralo onako kako su mi rekli. 
I to je individualno, kao i sve ostalo vezano za trudnoću!

----------


## Energija

> e tako sam i ja probala pa mi se pocelo vrtiti u glavi.. meni je bas odgovaralo onako kako su mi rekli. 
> I to je individualno, kao i sve ostalo vezano za trudnoću!


I ja mislim da je individualno. Kod tog kratkog brzog disanja u prsa (što vi kažete sss), ako se osjetite loše triba ubacit kao pauzu ono duboko u trbuh. Jednostavno triba probat u datom trenutku koja nam tehnika najviše paše. Samo triba ostat smiren, što mislim da je svima nama to najteži dio  :Smile:  .

----------


## BebaBeba

Joj s obzirom na to kakav sam ja panicar sva sreca da je kod mene to trajalo samo sat i nesto sitno tako da se nisam stigla uplasiti i pocet panicariti   :Laughing:

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Meni disanje nije niš pomoglo. Jedino koju sam korist imala od pravilnog disanja je na kraju kad sam dobila poriv za tiskanjem. E onda mi je onaj duboki izdah umjesto tiskanja zbilja pomogao da malička ne izleti!

----------

